# 1999 nissan sentra gxe aftermarket alarm?



## jpmctd (Jan 18, 2007)

i have an '99 sentra. went to nissan for a new FOB, the old one broke. they programmed it and it works fine. we did try opening door with key, not FOB, and the alarm system went off. I was told there was an aftermarket system installed. i don't know what this means? is this in addition to the original system? and, can i disable the aftermarket system and still use the FOB?

Thanks for any information and help.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I guess that all depends if you've got an aftermarket alarm system installed.
How about you get under the dash and have a look and see if one is installed.
Or, wait...I've got a Magic-8 Ball. Let me give it a shake...
...
wait for it...
...
It says "Signs are unclear".
I'll try again later for you.


----------



## jpmctd (Jan 18, 2007)

JDG How about you learn how to read. There is an aftermarket alarm system, the Nissan Dealer told me that when we tried to open the door with the key and not the FOB. If you can't be helpful, how about not replying at all....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

jpmctd said:


> I was told there was an aftermarket system installed. i don't know what this means?


You were told...because you didn't know. Otherwise, you would have told them.



> and, can i disable the aftermarket system and still use the FOB?


I guess that depends on the model of the aftermarket system now doesn't it.

So, get in there and look for an aftermarket alarm box, find the model number, do the research and figure out what options you have.
Ya think there might be 1 or 47 options for aftermarket alarms???

I know what options my vehicles have.
Furthermore... 1999 Sentra q's, in the B15 section... How's that reading going for ya?


----------

